# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Nhờ tư vấn máy tiện gỗ 3 trục

## thucongmynghe79

xin chào các bác, em mong nhờ các bác tư vấn hổ trợ phương án cho em con máy tiện gổ cnc 3 trục xy và A( ko biết gọi thế có đúng không )
máy dài tổng thể 3000x500x700
tâm máy chạy hàng có D600, trọng lượng phôi tầm 700kg trở lại,
em làm khung sắt 6li chấn L ghép lại phay hai rảnh bắt ray và thanh răn
chống tâm khóa chết bằng cặp bulong 32m, mặt trên đặt ụ chống tâm phay thẳng để chuẩn tâm,đang thiết kế đến đây , mong các bác cho em thêm thông tin về trục xoay

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## thienbao_8x

Vẫn chưa hình dung ra được ý đồ của bác

----------

